# At what age.....



## Diesel_Maminka (Sep 19, 2013)

Do you consider your dog "old" or senior? Diesel is 6 and he's not showing it (still acts like he's 2) should I start any vitamins or supplements? Every vet visit has been great with no signs of hip dysplasia or any other issues 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I generally start noticing a bit of a slowdown and stiffness around 8 yrs old in my dogs. Start up the occasional aspirin and general supplements.

I like Nupro Joint cause it's a good mix and since you just sprinkle it over their food they love it and it's easy to administer.










Pretty good price at Nupro All Natural Joint & Immunity Support Dog Supplement


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I personally think they're seniors when they're about 9-1/2 to 10 BUT my vet starts her senior exams when they're 7 which I feel is still young but I follow her protocol.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

7-8 years


----------

